# Aspen burl I love it



## Courtland (Oct 8, 2018)

So prettyyy picking up some aspen burl today no better feeling in the world ha

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## phinds (Oct 9, 2018)

@Courtland I have moved this thread from recent finds into the open forum so that we can get comment on it. Reason is that Mark Peet (@Mr. Peet), who is quite knowledgeable about such things, alerted me to the possibility that this is not aspen but little leaf linden. I'll leave it to Mark to explain his reasoning, and we would be happy to hear from anyone else who knows about such things including, of course, your own reasoning as to why you thing it's aspen. Mark talked about bark and leaves but since I know nothing about such, I'm leaving that discussion to him.


----------



## Courtland (Oct 9, 2018)

Ok I will post pics of finished product and Mabey it will be easier to tell I belive there is 2 kinds of burls here aspen and Mabey little leaf linden but hey could be wrong where this guy lives that I get the burls from same guy I got this from lives right in the middle of an aspen grove I mean there is a forest of aspen as far as the eye can see but I am no expert and would love to know if I’m wrong the wood is amazing anyways

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 9, 2018)

I agree on both counts. Beautiful wood and we don't want an incorrect wood ID here on WB.

@Courtland Can you get a close-up pic of a find sanded end grain from a non-burl area? Aspen and linden are reasonably distinct in anatomical characteristics so I could probably tell from that.


----------



## Courtland (Oct 9, 2018)

Well I can yes but the wood is wet so it might be a while till I work on it they are sealed now


----------



## phinds (Oct 9, 2018)

Courtland said:


> Well I can yes but the wood is wet so it might be a while till I work on it they are sealed now


Fair enough


----------



## Courtland (Oct 18, 2018)

Just got the burls back in the garage took a couple shots will take more over the weekend of some close up grain but little leaf linden has way difrent bark then aspen .......and it sure looks like aspen to me

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------

